# Why does everything seem different?



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Prior to this, my life was busy and I was fairly happy. Now I find myself trying to repeat the same life activities but with a "mask" of my normal self on. Within, I feel empty and scared, terrible and worthless. On the surface you couldn't tell. I cannot shake it for the life of me. It's gone from anxiety to full blown depression. This will be the end of me if I don't figure something out.

It's harsh when people start to notice your a different person when you try your damnedest to appear the same.


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Man , that thing with the "mask on" I can't tell you how much that hit me ! So true and fackt up ... We do everything as we used to but inside behind the mask it's an open wound seriously slowly bleeding







...


----------

